# LISTER VS ARGC?



## gemapple (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all i posted this on the sub board but thought I'd post here also.  I've just had my first failed ICSI at Lister .  We're gonna try agian in the new year.  Although I'm happy with Lister just wanted to know if people have any views on which one is better. I've read some inspiring stories about a Mr T at ARGC.

any thoughts and ideas would be welcome
also gonna use the next few months to get super fit - anyone got any tips on what i should or should not do/ recommend any good books?

thanks for reading
gx


----------



## Susanl (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello

I was nearly 41 when I started IVF treatment, we went to the Bridge Centre in London Bridge ( recommended by our consultant at our local hospital).  We found them very good  especially  once it came to egg collection/transfer.  I was lucky enough to have 3 embryos transferred back ( as I was over 40)  and  am now 37 weeks pregnant with twin boys .  I also started acupuncture approx 5  weeks before I started the treatment and carried on throughout  ( immediately before and after embryo transfer) up to my 12 week scan. Keep positive and I hope you choose the right clinic for you.

Sue


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I have never been to either but just want to wish you luck in your next tx 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I'm biased as we were treated at ARGC and they were fab. I had suspected immune issues, had a load of tests done and then had my wonky immune system taken into account when we had treatment and it worked first time. They're pricey, but worth it.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gemapple, so sorry that your tx didn't work    Having had tx at both clinics I do happen to prefer the ARGC    The intense monitoring and tailored treatment made me feel that every angle was covered in the run up to and during tx.  However, this isn't everyone's cup of tea - the daily trips to the clinic during stimulation can be tiring and it can get rather chaotic at the clinic.  I did find that tx at the Lister was a more calm affair.  It is however impossible to say which clinic is better - both have high success rates which is an indicator of how good they both are.

As an older gal (was 41 when I had my last tx), I took Co Enzyme Q10 and Zita West vitamins.  I also had DH on ZW's vits too.
I kept up my fitness routine and had acupuncture when I started my last tx as well as hypnotherapy which helped me to remain relatively stress-free.  

Re: books, I found Fertility and Conception by Zita West to be a good read.  

Good luck with your next cycle Gemapple.  I hope that 2009 brings you a lovely BFP!

xx

Susani, congratulations and good luck with the birth of your twins.  It can't be long before you meet them both.


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, 
I have also had treatment at both clinics. I agree MrT was wonderful, he is very thorough and monitors you daily if not more!! the Lister were more laid back.  I changed to the Lister as Mr T wouldn't treat me with a slightly raised FSH level as it turned out he was probably right as I only go 3 eggs with the Lister instead of my normal 15!!!
A cycle with Mr T would involve you having to be ready to be at the clinic daily or twice daily towards the end with very little notice but worth it I would say.

Good Luck!


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

i think mr t has a cut off of around 10 for FSH.  someone correct me if i'm wrong.  so if its higher than that, you might want to reconsider the argc, or at least be prepared to wait until it (if) comes down...

good luck.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The Lister are well known for treating ladies with higher FSH's, I think that ARGC do have 10 as a cutoff. I have not cycled at Lister so can't compare, I have cycled twice each at the Bridge and ARGC and the care and individualised between the clinics are gulfs apart, even though I got pregnant and mc'd on my first Bridge cycle. I would recommend ARGC, now switched to DE's in Spain.

Good Luck
L x


----------

